

Coffee may be associated with a reduced risk of prostate cancer - ckoning
http://jnci.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2011/05/17/jnci.djr151.abstract?sid=a627bd2d-b499-4220-ae7d-09fcd2b2224e

======
shawndumas
"We observed a strong inverse association between coffee consumption and risk
of lethal prostate cancer. The association appears to be related to non-
caffeine components of coffee."

De-caff will do ya...

------
zwieback
The effect is much higher for lethal prostate cancer than the usual version
almost any male would get if they lived long enough. I haven't seen what they
consider the cutoff in any of the news briefs.

I had Gleason 3+3 prostate cancer, which is low on the lethality scale but if
you have 4+4 or more the outlook isn't so good. And yes, I used to drink tons
of coffee, maybe that bumped my Gleason score down, who knows.

